# Starter Clubs



## James Hall

What would be a good set of starter clubs?


----------



## Surtees

Hi and welcome you could try the pro shops and they have cheap sets you could try one of them, theres ebay where you can get a cheap set sometime you can get a better quailty set this way that may just be a couple of season old but they will still play good for a learner. Some of the cheaper sets here in Australia are Dunlop, Srixon tour special, Maxifi, Wilson do a cheap set and there are a few others. I dont have any connection to any of the brands I mentioned. Hope that helps


----------



## Cajun

I went to a local shop and found a used set in my price range. I bought my clubs when they were about 2 years old and picked them up for about 25% of the original price. If you're not hung up on something "new" you can have something much nicer that's "new to you". Just a little food for thought. Whatever you get, get out there and hit them and have a good time.


----------



## James Hall

Would these be good?


Amazon.com: Confidence Power Men's Golf Club Set with Stand Bag: Sports & Outdoors


or what about these?


Walmart.com: TiTech X-GenII Men's Complete Golf Set w/Stand Bag (RH): Golf


----------



## Surtees

yeah either one of them would prob be a good starting point I'd go for the Amazon. Personally I think they would be a better better of a club being that at one point they were $300. have you looked at your local golf shop?


----------



## James Hall

Surtees said:


> yeah either one of them would prob be a good starting point I'd go for the Amazon. Personally I think they would be a better better of a club being that at one point they were $300. have you looked at your local golf shop?


The one from Amazon was what I was thinking about too! Ya get more with it, and it looks like a better set!


----------



## James Hall

I bought the ones at Wal-Mart today! Look pretty good!


----------



## Surtees

Great to hear good luck with them. Let us know how you go with them please. Best of luck you've started your bag now before you know it you'll need a spare bag just to house the club you aren't using.


----------



## The_Weekender

Ram are usually a good starter set. The clubs feel nice, have a good shaft, nice weight and good grips. Plus they are relatively cheap now a days


----------



## Cajun

The_Weekender said:


> Ram are usually a good starter set. The clubs feel nice, have a good shaft, nice weight and good grips. Plus they are relatively cheap now a days


Those are what I play, I have been since about '98. They've been good to me.


















I regripped them recently with some oversize Lambkins and reconditioned the heads.


----------



## Cajun

Here's the after....


----------



## Surtees

nice work Cajun they look nice and shiney again


----------



## Cajun

Thanks, I thought they came out good too. Breathed a little life back into my old clubs without hitting the wallet. That's a good thing right now for sure.


----------



## Surtees

they still have lpenty of life left in them Cajun!


----------



## Cajun

Yeah, they're hitting pretty good too. They didn't look this good when I bought them, I'm really happy with my club smith training. I figured when I get back to the 10 handicap I was playing with them before then I'll think about upgrading. Until then there's no point spending the money.


----------



## Heathens

I've started out with a complete set of Wilson's - they seem to be pretty good I'me very happy with them. I've tried out a couple of T/made's and Ping at the Pro Shop but I think that sort of expense is best kept for next year's budget.


----------



## gatonet

Heath, Wilson Irons are good clubs!
If you really want value check out the beginner clubs on our site. 
Happy Golfing!
P.S. - While you're there, sign up for the Free Report - "How to Break 80"


----------



## Surtees

Yes a wilson set is a great starter set. I know guys that have played for years and love their wilson clubs.


----------



## gatonet

One of my best sets was a set of Wilson Cavity Backs. They were Best Irons I had played at that time. Now that I have accounts with major manufacturers, I use the sets they offer to me. But, when you find a set that works, stick with it!


----------

